# Puritan Hard drive vs Amazing Christian Library



## NoutheticCounselor (Jul 10, 2015)

I was considering buying the Puritan Hard drive until I came across the Amazing Christian Library (http://www.amazingchristianlibrary.com/).

Which one would you recommend and why?

Does the PHD have a decent amount of books from the Baptist perspective?

Thanks.


----------



## johnny (Jul 10, 2015)

The Puritan Hard Drive has a lot of mp3's on it.
The advantage of the PHD would be in its search capacity.
(It has its own software search engine)

If you are asking my opinion, I would avoid both of these.
Just take advantage of the many free ebooks that are always being linked here on puritanboard.
And if you want to have more search options, then buy one of the many excellent bible software packages.
I like Logos, but there are other ones available like bibleworks that are a bit cheaper.

Good luck in your searching


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 11, 2015)

I ceased a long time ago from buying anything from SWRB and there are many old threads on this. 
http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/83645-Who-are-Steelites

http://www.puritanboard.com/f85/need...mp-swrb-46701/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/90-c...s-worth-37220/


----------



## kodos (Jul 11, 2015)

I also refuse to buy anything from SWRB. First, because of the Steelite issue, secondly because their advertising is misleading (price valid until midnight! --> runs perpetually), third because they are spammy with their advertising, and fourthly because they simply seem to lack good taste. 

Go to their website if you think I'm exaggerating!


----------



## KMK (Jul 11, 2015)

kodos said:


> I also refuse to buy anything from SWRB. First, because of the Steelite issue, secondly because their advertising is misleading (price valid until midnight! --> runs perpetually), third because they are spammy with their advertising, and fourthly because they simply seem to lack good taste.
> 
> Go to their website if you think I'm exaggerating!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 11, 2015)

They should have a warning, "viewing this site may cause seizures."


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 11, 2015)

A few alternatives which may prove helpful:

www.ccel.org
www.puritanlibrary.com
www.prdl.org/index.php
https://arts.st-andrews.ac.uk/digitalhumanities/


----------



## DMcFadden (Jul 11, 2015)

Most of us on the PB are aware of the issues with SWRB. But, does anyone know of the associations of the folks at "The Amazing Christian Library"?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 11, 2015)

I ordered a Rutherford CD from them in 2006 and at least some of them were EEBO files. It's been a whiile but I think I did a quick check against them and the same imperfections in page and text in the same places. Whether it was knowingly I do not know. It is of course many years later but I would ask the sources before purchase if concerned. Also on a practical note, if you were hoping to get a "different" example than that on EEBO of a text, it would be disappointing to get the exact same one with the same possible problems that led to wanting another example.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 11, 2015)

I do have the software version of PHD, enabling me to download just the things I want versus purchasing the external hard drive they sell. Essentially its front end is a Microsoft database that still runs on Windows 8.1 but with some user interface issues that do not interfere with searching and obtaining things I may need. As the content is usually scanned facsimiles (some OCR'd, some not) I end up re-processing it through ABBYY FineReader OCR software to reformat pages in two page per view scans to single page per view formats for better onscreen readability. As noted elsewhere the PHD materials are generally found at other sites, so I consider PHD to just be convenient in saving me the time to go find the materials. Since they have indexed all their content using their search utility makes for fast locating of just what I need. Moreover, as I only want pdf, text, or Word files, all the video/audio bloat on PHD is not useful for me.

I do know know anything about the amazing library product, but a quick scan of its content indicates to me that most of the content is on the PHD or available elsewhere. I generally do not obtain full sets of many Puritan related publications, preferring just to get what I need piecemeal.

Also as noted, just visiting the SWRB web site is a trial at best. Very ugly construction and one gets easily lost in the ninth ring of web link Hell quickly. Folks with epilepsy should avoid the site as it is a Flash and animated gif jungle.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 11, 2015)

naphtalipress said:


> they should have a warning, "viewing this site may cause seizures."


----------

